# Do anti-discrimination laws apply to job applications?



## carolin.lisa (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi there,

I have a question relating anti-discrimination law as I (on a sub 572) find it really hard to find work in Australia (even though I'm perfectly qualified for jobs I'm applying for). Many job application forms will ask me about my current work rights (fair enough), and additional to specify my visa, visa number and expiry date of visa. Is that legit? I'm feeling more and more discriminated about my visa status.
Any thoughts, or even legal advice on these application forms are highly appreciated. 

Many thanks and much love.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

That is not discrimination. Visas have many restrictions and are often temporary - which your is. It is perfectly reasonable for an employer to want an employee who will be available long term.


----------

